# Tragedy at Kent Narrows on Saurday 5-25-2014



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

Decided to run up Kent Narrows this past Saturday for the first time this year see if the rockfish or large white perch were running.
I arrived at around 10 am with bloodworms and grass shrimp for bait. About two hours into my fishing, I saw the DNR police boat race out up the bay with sirens screaming. Five minutes later, I looked up and a state trooper helicopter followed in the same direction. More DNR police, state troopers, ambulance and rescue trucks pulled up to the boat ramp. I asked one the officers what was going on and he told me a small boat capsized up the bay and the two people on the boat drowned. After about 30 minutes all first responders relocated to the site of the two fatalities. A sad day at Kent Narrows. I decided not continue fishing after hearing the sad news. My prayers go out to the families of the two fatalities. 

Tight Lines...


----------



## MisterBrown (May 22, 2012)

Jamaican Fisher said:


> Decided to run up Kent Narrows this past Saturday for the first time this year see if the rockfish or large white perch were runing.
> I arrived at around 10am with bloodworms and grass shrimp for bait. About two hours into my fishing, I saw the DNR police boats race


Did you forget to tell us something? Seems like there is something missing from this story...hmmmmmmm


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

MisterBrown said:


> Did you forget to tell us something? Seems like there is something missing from this story...hmmmmmmm


Story is now complete...MisterBrown...had a internet malfunction!


----------



## MisterBrown (May 22, 2012)

Wait...wasn't the 25th Sunday? I was up there Saturday afternoon & Sunday morning...didn't hear of anything...


----------



## MisterBrown (May 22, 2012)

Jamaican Fisher said:


> Story is now complete...MisterBrown...had a internet malfunction!


I think you had a date malfunction, too. lol. All good...lol


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

MisterBrown said:


> Wait...wasn't the 25th Sunday? I was up there Saturday afternoon & Sunday morning...didn't hear of anything...


Sorry ...got the date wrong, I meant the 24th....what time did you leave Staurday? Because the first responders were very noticable.


----------



## MisterBrown (May 22, 2012)

Jamaican Fisher said:


> Sorry ...got the date wrong, I meant the 24th....what time did you leave Staurday? Because the first responders were very noticable.


We got there Saturday afternoon...partied and left Sunday morning. Seems like we got there after the accident. 

I wonder why the boat capsized. And I am assuming they weren't wearing life jackets


----------



## MisterBrown (May 22, 2012)

http://www.wboc.com/story/25606781/two-men-found-dead-north-of-kent-narrows

Hmmm 4 to 5 foot chop and a 12 foot jon boat. That is a recipe for capsizing. Jon boats are for when the water is smooth as glass.

These guys died from stupidity. Even worse if they didn't have life jackets...


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

MisterBrown said:


> http://www.wboc.com/story/25606781/two-men-found-dead-north-of-kent-narrows
> 
> Hmmm 4 to 5 foot chop and a 12 foot jon boat. That is a recipe for capsizing. Jon boats are for when the water is smooth as glass.
> 
> These guys died from stupidity. Even worse if they didn't have life jackets...


Thanks for finding the publication to back up my post...MisterBrown...sad story.

Tight Lines...


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

The publication was too brief. "The Capital" Annapolis newspaper said that both men were wearing life jackets. Apparently, the 4 foot wave was too much. Also, it is possible that the guys got overwhelmed fighting to stay above the water. And it is possible that the life jackets were not designed correctly to keep the faces up. Honestly, we should not blame stupidity as we don't know all the details. This remind me of police saying that the people killed in car accidents were not wearing seat belts or firemen saying that the people burned to death did not have fire alarm.


----------



## MisterBrown (May 22, 2012)

Green Cart said:


> Honestly, we should not blame stupidity as we don't know all the details.


A Jon boat shouldn't be in the bay with 4 to 5 foot chop.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

My 14' jon boat has styrofoam under all 3 seats - it will never sink!

Sandcrab


----------



## scorpioreno40 (Apr 22, 2012)

MisterBrown said:


> http://www.wboc.com/story/25606781/two-men-found-dead-north-of-kent-narrows
> 
> Hmmm 4 to 5 foot chop and a 12 foot jon boat. That is a recipe for capsizing. Jon boats are for when the water is smooth as glass.
> 
> These guys died from stupidity. Even worse if they didn't have life jackets...


WOW! How did you get all that from that short article? I hope you don't work as a CSI.


----------



## MisterBrown (May 22, 2012)

scorpioreno40 said:


> WOW! How did you get all that from that short article? I hope you don't work as a CSI.





> Police say the two men were reporting missing at 9:30 a.m. Saturday morning. They were found around 11 a.m. near their swamped 12-foot Jon boat.
> 
> Police say the cause of the boating accident is still under investigation. However, they say there was four to five foot chop on the water Saturday morning during the time the two men were believed to be out on the water.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

They were camping at elk neck st. Park and were supposed to leave at 9 and be back at 10. When they didn't show DNR was called and they were found around 11 with lifejackets on. They said it was probably hperthermia. Those guys were 22 yes old. Very sad.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

MisterBrown said:


> A Jon boat shouldn't be in the bay with 4 to 5 foot chop.


It is my understanding from the article in the Washington Post that the two young men had taken their boat out the day before when it was not blowing hard and camped somewhere overnight and were trying to return back home the next day and the weather and wind and waves had come up overnight

Likely it was a combination of inexperience, bravado and impatience that caused these fellas to lose there lives

When I was 22 I surely would not have wanted to admit to my fishing buddy that we should abort the return trip and wait it out cause the water was too rough for me........and I was scared


----------



## scorpioreno40 (Apr 22, 2012)

@ Misterbrown, To say that these young men died from STUPIDITY was nearsighted and lacking information. They were wearing Life jackets and they died from Hyperthermia. Even if you feel that way, someone lost their sons. Be careful because somebody on this forum could be related or know these kids. It's not like these kids broke some DNR laws and your comments would be possibly justified. These young men lost their lives over a combination of an ill-fated decision and mothernature.


----------



## MisterBrown (May 22, 2012)

scorpioreno40 said:


> @ Misterbrown, To say that these young men died from STUPIDITY was nearsighted and lacking information. They were wearing Life jackets and they died from Hyperthermia. Even if you feel that way, someone lost their sons. Be careful because somebody on this forum could be related or know these kids. It's not like these kids broke some DNR laws and your comments would be possibly justified. These young men lost their lives over a combination of an ill-fated decision and mothernature.


Of course, it sucks when someone loses their lives. But the reality is, some people use better judgement than others. This accident would have likely not happened if the deceased researched the weather, understood the stability of Jon boats, had retained knowledge of the Maryland Boat Safety Course (if they had taken it). With that said, it is POSSIBLE they broke MD Boating laws laws, unless you know they were certified.

If you take 4 to 5 foot chop out of the equation, I'd have different thoughts. Like a rogue wave...or a big boat racing past them and capsizing the boat.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

MB,

Try using some of your own advice, about using better judgment and let the dead RIP.


----------



## MisterBrown (May 22, 2012)

Orest said:


> MB,
> 
> Try using some of your own advice, about using better judgment and let the dead RIP.


So it is poor judgement to discuss thoughts that are relevant to this forum?

Perhaps someone will see my comments and think twice before embarking on a boating adventure and use better judgement.


----------



## mainevent (Oct 21, 2013)

My condolences and prayers go out to the family of these two gentleman. At the end of the day, we will never know what happened on that boat. But one thing we do know is, when your number is called, death does not discriminate.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

MisterBrown said:


> So it is poor judgement to discuss thoughts that are relevant to this forum?
> 
> Perhaps someone will see my comments and think twice before embarking on a boating adventure and use better judgement.


I believe so.

Respect your elders and show some respect for the deceased.


----------



## MisterBrown (May 22, 2012)

Orest said:


> I believe so.
> 
> Respect your elders and show some respect for the deceased.


I am not sure we can determine who the elder is. lol

And discussing the deceased and how they passed isn't disrespectful. TO ME. Sorry if you feel differently. But again, this is a message board. 

What happened was unfortunate, but this serves as an important reminder to take boat safety seriously.


----------



## snapperfc (Nov 22, 2013)

MisterBrown said:


> I am not sure we can determine who the elder is. lol
> 
> And discussing the deceased and how they passed isn't disrespectful. TO ME. Sorry if you feel differently. But again, this is a message board.
> 
> What happened was unfortunate, but this serves as an important reminder to take boat safety seriously.


I think discussing it is fine and reminding everybody to be careful out there is important. I think your use of the word "stupidity" was disrespectful. And yes absolutely there was bad judgement involved. Sorry for those men's families. RIP.


----------



## scorpioreno40 (Apr 22, 2012)

MisterBrown said:


> I am not sure we can determine who the elder is. lol
> 
> And discussing the deceased and how they passed isn't disrespectful. TO ME. Sorry if you feel differently. But again, this is a message board.
> 
> What happened was unfortunate, but this serves as an important reminder to take boat safety seriously.


Mister Brown if you want to teach to prevent this from happening, then emphasize from the aspect of prevention. The story was already told. We are not going to learn or except your advice faster if you disrespect the dead first. If this how you really feel, I hope you stay consistent when you go to the next funeral of a friend or loved one and give your opinions of the deceased mistakes before you pass on the prevention lesson. You were right-on how this could of been prevented.BTW


----------



## MisterBrown (May 22, 2012)

scorpioreno40 said:


> Mister Brown if you want to teach to prevent this from happening, then emphasize from the aspect of prevention. The story was already told we are not going to learn or except your advice faster if you disrespect the dead first. If this how you really feel, I hope you stay consistent when you go to the next funeral of a friend or loved one and give your opinions of the deceased mistakes before you pass on the prevention lesson. You were right-on how this could of been prevented.BTW


If they are dead, how do they feel my criticism and judgement? Seems easier to criticize the dead versus upsetting a living person with criticism. lol


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

I don't know how they could think it may be hypothermia, especially as young as they were and the fact that they weren't in the water for more then two hours at the most. it happened on the same weekend when all the beaches opened. Im not hearing of any people dying while swimming in the beaches


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I have never been a boater. I recently went to buy PFD's for my canoe and, when trying to figure out why some were $7 and some were $100 I noticed that some were designed to keep your head up above the water even with heavy waves and others are not. Of course, for a canoe, I know I will not be taking it out in anything but nice flat water, so I just bought basic PFD's. But, I certainly learned that there is a lot to learn about boating before owning an actual boat and going out on the water in one. I don't have the slightest idea whether or not those two individuals had appropriate PFD's on for the water they were in given their swimming ability. At this point, it doesn't matter. However, to say they died of stupidity is just cruel and heartless. Somewhere out there in the online world their family and friends are grieving, missing these two young men. They might be reading this thread. Imaging their response as they read the post where they learn their friend, brother, dad, or son died of stupidity! I have never been accused of being sensitive. I have had to have a moderator tell me to chill out many a time on here. So please, don't take it personally. Just step back and think next time before you type.


----------



## scorpioreno40 (Apr 22, 2012)

zam said:


> i don't know how they could think it may be hypothermia, especially as young as they were and the fact that they weren't in the water for more then two hours at the most. It happened on the same weekend when all the beaches opened. Im not hearing of any people dying while swimming in the beaches


oh lord jesus help me!
Someone please. Jump on these fools!


----------



## ChesapeakeRocker (Aug 18, 2003)

A 12 foot jon boat should never be out in the bay. Those boats were made for ponds and lakes. If it was a semi-v they might of had a chance.


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

I actually wonder how much the PFDs had to do with their demise. I usually wear one on my boat, but if I ever did end up in the water and I didn't have any broken bones or anything and the water wasn't cold, I would take my PFD off and swim to the boat or shore. One big problem with PFDs is most will restrict your ability to freely swim, you pretty much just have to float around and hope someone sees you


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

zam said:


> I actually wonder how much the PFDs had to do with their demise. I usually wear one on my boat, but if I ever did end up in the water and I didn't have any broken bones or anything and the water wasn't cold, I would take my PFD off and swim to the boat or shore. One big problem with PFDs is most will restrict your ability to freely swim, you pretty much just have to float around and hope someone sees you


Exactly right, I took a course about ten years ago about PFDS and that was the main complaint about them. It was hard to swim with them on and made you labor just to swim. I have both types on my boat and most of the time I use the auto inflate type. I think we all need to learn from this instead of criticizing these poor guys who just like all of us wanted to enjoy our waters. A mistake on there part maybe, but there is a lesson here and we need to take that and be safer on the water. I have a smaller boat and have made my way out on the bay and seen how rough it was and went back in. I have also been out when the water was a sheet of glass and been swamped by a boat that for some reason wants to see what the inside of my boat looks like. So we need to all do a better job and be safer and look out for each other and enjoy the fishing.


----------

